# Anybody know what happened to Hugh O Brians guns



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive tried and tried to find out what happened to them but no go.
It would be interesting to me to know what happened to the guns of all the old TV stars.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

All firearms used on television shows or in movies regardless if modified as blank props or actual fire capable firearms or fitted with blank conversion kits are maintained by the studio firearms prop master.

Unless sold or stolen after ending the run of a TV or movie series as many of John Wayne's costume prop hats were, odds are they are still in studio storage and most likely in pretty rough shape since little concern is given to most prop weapons in relation to the action script of whatever television show or movie they were used in.

Here is an article of some of the western prop weapons , including O'Brian's.

http://www.jcs-group.com/johnwayne/silver/firearms.html


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Jay. That was good reading.


----------



## hdsjr (Mar 25, 2016)

Many of the guns and holsters used in the old tv westerns are displayed in the Gene Autrey museum in California. Seems like I may have seen O'Brien's guns in there. Well worth the visit for a fan of the old tv west.


----------

